# Size limit?



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm thinking about taking my 5 year old Saturday morning and was wondering what the size limit is on Pomps? Thanks


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

11" to 20#, limit of 6 per person per day, one of which can be over 20".


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

11 inches, fork lenght. 6 per person Can you keep 12 though? Im not so sure. That would depend on a LEO's mood if you know what I mean...I think he might ask if your son caught the fish all by himself, and that means generally form baiting the hooks, casting it and reeling it. I am almost positive that's the way it works, but I ma not 100% sure. I never seen law enforcement at the beaches, but you never know. Wasn't here or the old forum when a guy and his son were cited for some king fish at the the Destin pass ( fishing from a boat)??I can't recall what was the final output on the case.

Also, if you can bring along a short rod like a 6 footer with a 1 or 2oz pyramid sinker and teach your son some casting techniques...bringing on pompano is a lot of fun for my 6yo. He brought in 27" red the other day. He likes the 4ft'sand spike along with any long rod that way he reels the fish with the rod still mounted on the spike 3' high or so between his legs....have fun and bring us a report back when you get the chance. :clap


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *redfishin'JR (3/19/2009)*I'm thinking about taking my 5 year old Saturday morning and was wondering what the size limit is on Pomps? Thanks




I would advise anyone to get(and read) the Florida Fishing Regulations prior to going fishing.



Learning what a size limit is can be a very expen$ive lesson if the 'man' stops you. JMHO C2


----------

